# Anyone else got this stuff?



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ME!

Looks like I've no longer been able to dodge the bullet. I've finally taken this crud thats going around....felt like crap yesterday (thought it was from driinking so much NY night :bigok and wound up taking nyquil and going to bed around 6:30p....only to wake up at 3am spitting up green **** and blowing nastly looking junk out of my nose (wish I would have taken a pic :saevilw. Then again at 5am with 102.6* of fever. Thats when I decided to called in....

I woke up at 9am and got dressed ready to go to the local clinic and get a shot and more meds only to realize that, when I got in my truck, today was Sunday :aargh4:!! I've realized that I feel like hell in the bed or out, so I'm up web-wheelin' today. Guess since tomorrow is my reg day off this week I'll go get medical attention.

If you haven't already got this crud be THANKFUL!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont want it so keep it out there in MS.Hope you feel better i had it last year it down rite sucks.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for not getting too descriptive 

Hope you're feeling better soon. It sucks to be that sick....especially during the holidays.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

i got it today. half of my cousins have it to. i got it while we weer three hours from the house it wasnt a fun car ride back


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Already had it took one day off work off and the next had a little fever and sweated it out at work and felt great the next day after that but hope you get over it I hate this crap going around


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Got it yesterday morning. I've been "web-wheelin" and play Battlefield 2 on the 360 since then. *sneezes twice* I hope this crap goes away before work tomorrow morning....or else i'm calling in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been trying to stay away from it as well!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm on the downhill side of my second round with this crap. Almost over it.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks as though I'm on the downhill side as well. I finally got my fever to break last night after running a consistant 102-103 all day. Went to the clinic this morning and got a shot and a scrip. Feeling alot better this morning than yesterday morning thats fer' dern sure!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

x2 on downhill of it 2 times. the first time it was horrible my throat felt like I had strep and the second time it was small but I have been taking nyquil and theraflu mix drank haha. If you smoke stop and it will get better and sleep a ton you will sweat it out


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Put some peroxide in your ears and let it bubble away for about 7 or 8 mins. You will start to feel better in about 24 hrs. I do this once a month and have not been sick in over 3 yrs , no colds , flu or anything like that. I have a customer that is a retired doctor (old school doctor) and he told me about it a few years ago. If he ever had a patient come in with the cold or flu,he told them to put peroxide in their ears and they would start to feel better in 24 hrs.

Give it a try next time your feeling like shat !!!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont smoke. My sinuses are so bad I think I'd probably die if I did.

What does peroxide in yer ears have to do with airborne pathogens? haha if you would have told me that would have helped when I first posted this thread my ears would have looked like a 8th graders volcano project erupting.

Bad junk for sure.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

BrutemanAl said:


> Put some peroxide in your ears and let it bubble away for about 7 or 8 mins. You will start to feel better in about 24 hrs. I do this once a month and have not been sick in over 3 yrs , no colds , flu or anything like that. I have a customer that is a retired doctor (old school doctor) and he told me about it a few years ago. If he ever had a patient come in with the cold or flu,he told them to put peroxide in their ears and they would start to feel better in 24 hrs.
> 
> Give it a try next time your feeling like shat !!!


Peroxide don't hurt nothing anyway. You can bet Imma try it next time.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad that stuff aint contagious through the computer screen. We all are infected with atv fever though haha.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

About 70 % of airborne sickness's actually infect a person by going through their ears , this is what I was told by a doctor , you would be surprised as to what get's into your ears.
Like I said I have been doing this for about the last 3 yrs and have yet to be sick of any flu or anything cold related. I work with the general public ( back up generator technician I am ) and i am constantly around sick people and never catch it or even have a symptom of it.
Just thought i would make a suggestion and try to help , dont want to give it a shot......STOP CRYING ABOUT IT!!! LOL , Just kidding , hope ya all feel better soon , I feel great and I am off for a ride on the bike.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does this mean we have to wear ear plugs all the time?? haha


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I heard if you put boudreaux butt paste in your ears it will keep them from swelling and popping.


----------

